# New Additions and How They Grow



## ldawntaylor (Apr 28, 2018)

I got chicks yesterday.  It seems like I get some every spring these days.  They are few enough that yesterday's additions bring the total to 17.

My purpose here is to keep a visual journal of the latest ones growth to adulthood.  One thing I know going in to this is that the colors and patterns will change.

Anyone reading is more than welcome to share pictures or stories, make comments and ask questions.

Of these birds the first two are supposed to be Silver Laced Wing pullets.  The other four are supposed to be Ameraucana pullets.  Time will tell....

Well, I thought I was going to post pictures, but I will have to try again later.  A picture of all the chicks together can be found in my journal ldawntaylor bits and pieces.

For now I need to get ready for work.  Maybe in town I will be able to add the pictures.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 28, 2018)

Okay, trying again from a different place.




 


 

These are the Wyandottes.

I will put the pictures of the Ameraucanas in the next post.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 28, 2018)

My Ameraucana chicks.



 



 



 



 

I suspect Easter Eggers is going to be more accurate.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2018)

My very first chickens were Silver Laced Wyandottes. They are beautiful chickens, I know you will enjoy them. I got Easter Eggers last year, love those blue and green eggs. There's just something about a carton of pretty colored eggs that makes me happy. Congrats on your new chicks.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks, I really enjoy watching the babies.  

A couple of them keep trying to peck me when I reach for them.  It seems like there is at least one in every flock I have worked with.  The others got over the notion so hopefully these chicks will too.

I already have an Ameraucana and 2 Silver Laced Wyandottes.  

The hoped for turkeys aren't happening this year and no goat kids, none of my adult hens are broody yet...so when I got the chance for these I got them.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 29, 2018)

Just because, here is a picture of one of my adult Wyandottes and my adult Ameraucana.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 29, 2018)

Very cute chicks and pretty hens. We also have an adult SLW and chicks of both varieties. I’m excited to see yours and ours grow and produce!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a retired SLW in the coop, she gets to hang around. Our other "pet" black sex link died last month at age 7. I'm pretty ruthless on culling old layers, but these two earned their special place.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 2, 2018)

These birds grow so fast.

My two SLW chicks.  One bird would not be still.



 



 

Maybe tomorrow I can get a clearer picture.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 2, 2018)

Now my Ameraucanas,



 



 



 



 

The last one is the only one of the six whose tail feathers aren't growing yet.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 3, 2018)

Love your chicks @ldawntaylor ! They are so cute!
I got an Easter Egger as well who lays green eggs.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 8, 2018)

Today's eggs, I might get two others but I doubt it.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 8, 2018)

On to the most recent pictures, taken today.



 


 

Now for the Ameraucanas...



 


 


 


 

It will be interesting to see what the changes in color might be.


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2018)

Pretty eggs! I love a carton of colored eggs.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 8, 2018)

Me too.  

And my other bantam laid her first egg of the season.  That, or one of the Wyandottes laid a smaller egg than usual.

So, I got 7 eggs today, while normally I get 3 or 4.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 9, 2018)

Love the variety of colored eggs you have there!


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 9, 2018)

Thanks, from the eggs alone you can see I have a mixed flock.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 9, 2018)

I'd love to have one that lays dark brown eggs. I only have 2 hens and only 1 is laying. The other for some reason hasn't lay in a while. She's healthy and plump. So now she's just a companion to my other laying hen.


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> I suspect Easter Eggers is going to be more accurate.


Yep. The only  "chipmunk" patterned APA Ameraucana is the silver and you would have paid big bucks for that from a private breeder.

It is fun to watch the feather pattern changes in some breeds. White Rocks, not so much, they are just white. Black Australorps don't change a whole lot other than losing the white. But with EEs, lots of change. No idea what a 2 day old will look like as a 5 month old.

This is a 24 day old EE


This is her 2.5 months later


And a month later


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 9, 2018)

That bird is very pretty.

With these birds being from a hatchery, Cackle if memory serves, I would be very surprised if any were purebred.

The adult pictured earlier in the thread is purebred.  I bought her from a breeder in this general area.  That breeder seems to have a good reputation.  I got my Welsummers from him too.

I look more at a healthy bird rather than bloodlines.


----------



## Bruce (May 10, 2018)

It is nice that you have an Ameraucana breeder nearby.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2018)

My chicks are still in the integration pen most of the time.  One of my Wyandotte hens has taken a real dislike.  She doesn't just peck when they get too close like the others.  She actively chases any of the six she can see.

I think she is the lowest in the pecking order.  There is only one thing on the bantam rooster's mind.  So he chases them too....

What I started doing is letting the chicks out for awhile each morning.  I have made sure they have places only they can get into. 

So far the pecking is less, even from her.  So, I think I will just keep increasing the interaction time.

The chicks are turning into pretty birds.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2018)

Well, everything is going well. Everyone is out and about.  I think I will go do a little more weeding.  I can get back quickly if something goes wrong.  Also, I will be within sight and hearing.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 7, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> One of my Wyandotte hens has taken a real dislike. She doesn't just peck when they get too close like the others. She actively chases any of the six she can see.


That is exactly what happened last year. Penelope (2015 EE) was lowest in the order. She chased the 2017 chicks right off the roost nightly. I would go out to close things up and have to move 2-3 from places in the barn alley into the coop. Any time there were "snacks" she would chase after any of those youngin's that were trying to eat any even though they weren't near her.

So far she hasn't bothered the 6 week old chicks but then they've just discovered that there are morning snacks and tend to be a flock of their own away from the hens.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 9, 2018)

I can report some progress today.  I just hope it lasts.

That Wyandotte only went after the little ones once today.  She won't let them come close, which is fine.


----------

